# C'est (pas) sorcier



## bongobell

Bonjour !

Je connais l'expression "c'est pas sorcier", mais je suis curieuse si c'est possible de dire "c'est sorcier" sans négation pour dire que quelque chose est effectivement difficile ? Si on, il y a peut-être une autre expression qui a ce sens ?


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour
Pourquoi pas ? Mais on dira plutôt : « C’est de la sorcellerie ! »


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette expression n'est idiomatique qu'avec une négation. Autrement dit, on dit _C'est pas sorcier_  (ou plus correctement : _Ce n'est pas sorcier_), mais on ne dit pas _C'est sorcier_ .

Quant à _C'est de la sorcellerie_, le sens serait totalement inadapté ici car cette phrase ne signifie pas du tout que quelque chose serait compliqué.


----------



## DEHER

Quelques précisions complémentaires :

_Ce n'est pas sorcier_

Signification

_Ce n'est pas compliqué, c'est simple. _[…]

Origine

Cette expression est apparue au cours du XXe siècle et s'appuie sur l'image de la sorcellerie qui se manifeste par des formules et préparations compliquées et abracadabrantes. "Ce n'est pas sorcier" signifie ainsi que c'est simple.

Ce n'est pas sorcier : signification et origine de lexpression


----------



## SergueiL

Maître Capello said:


> Quant à _C'est de la sorcellerie_, le sens serait totalement inadapté ici car cette phrase ne signifie pas du tout que quelque chose serait compliqué.


Si, si, ça peut.
Ma voiture ne démarre pas, j’essaye de la réparer, parce qu’après tout ce n’est pas sorcier.
Mais après avoir tout essayé, tout vérifié, elle ne démarre toujours pas : décidément, c’est de la sorcellerie !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord. Pour moi, dire _ce n'est pas sorcier_ signifie _ce n'est pas compliqué_, tandis que dire _c'est de la sorcellerie_ ne signifie pas _c'est compliqué_, mais _c'est de la magie, c'est inexplicable, cela dépasse mon entendement, cela dépasse la science_, etc.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je connais depuis longtemps une expression indiquant que quelque chose est plutôt compliqué, voire subtil. Cela exprimerait donc le contraire de "c'est pas sorcier" : il s'agit de "c'est sioux"...


----------



## OLN

_Sioux_ est pour moi loin de simple ou facile : rusé, ingénieux, astucieux.


----------



## snarkhunter

... mais c'est bien ce que j'ai dit, non ?!


----------



## SergueiL

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Pour moi, dire _ce n'est pas sorcier_ signifie _ce n'est pas compliqué_, tandis que dire _c'est de la sorcellerie_ ne signifie pas _c'est compliqué_, mais _c'est de la magie, c'est inexplicable, cela dépasse mon entendement, cela dépasse la science_, etc.


Cela dépend du contexte et ici le contexte n’a pas été défini…


----------



## bongobell

Merci beaucoup pour toutes les réponses. Quelle expression pourrais-je alors employer dans le contexte donné : « Je viens de commencer à apprendre le luxembourgeois, c’est une langue vraiment difficile, je n’y comprends rien, sa grammaire c’est… de la sorcellerie ? » Ça peut se dire dans ce cas ? Sinon, quelles seraient les alternatives possibles ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Une expression très courante qui signifie qu'on ne comprend pas grand-chose est "c'est du chinois (pour moi)". Il est ici question de la langue et non de la nationalité.

Je trouve qu'il y aurait quelque chose de savoureusement ironique à écrire ou dire :

_"Je viens de commencer à apprendre le luxembourgeois, c’est une langue vraiment difficile, je n’y comprends rien, sa grammaire c’est du chinois pour moi._"

Alternative possible : "... c'est du grec pour moi".


----------



## Bezoard

Ou de l'hébreu !


----------



## bongobell

C'est parfait ! Un grand merci


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

snarkhunter said:


> "c’est du chinois pour moi."
> "... c'est du grec pour moi."





Bezoard said:


> Ou de l'hébreu !



Notons que ces trois langues s'écrivent avec leur propre alphabet : y aurait-il un lien de causalité dans ce choix ?


----------



## Bezoard

Tu as raison, c'est probable. On aurait pu avoir l'arabe aussi, à moins qu'on le juge trop connu en France !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

L'arabe, le russe, le thaï, le cambodgien, le japonais...


----------



## prinver

Je pensais à " c'est coton "....


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

OUI ! expression un peu oubliée, mais appropriée.


----------



## jekoh

C'est pas de la tarte.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> c'est coton





> C'est pas de la tarte.



Je préfère _c'est coton_ à _c'est pas de la tarte_, pour deux raisons :

1- _c'est coton_ et _c'est pas sorcier_ relèvent du même registre standard, alors que _c'est pas de la tarte_ est nettement familier, relâché ;

2- pour moi, _c'est coton_ suppose qu'on est engagé dans la résolution du problème, qu'on le prend très au sérieux, tandis que _c'est pas de la tarte_ donne plutôt l'impression (*me* donne l'impression) qu'on le prend un peu par dessous la jambe.

Ça vaut ce que ça vaut...


----------



## jekoh

_C'est coton_ est familier aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être cette expression a-t-elle encore cours ailleurs dans la francophonie, mais _c'est coton_ me semble aujourd'hui très daté.

C'est quoi qu'il en soit une expression qui relève de la langue argotique selon le TLFi.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je ne considère pas l'expression « c'est coton » comme de l'argot, tout au plus un peu familière ; d'ailleurs Robert la caractérise ainsi. Pour moi, elle relève plutôt de la langue des collégiens de la première moitié du XXe.
Par ailleurs, l'expression a encore cours au XXIe siècle.

De surcroît, c'est la seule que nous ayons qui soit l'exact antonyme de « c'est pas sorcier », alors pourquoi nous en priver ?
Merci à Prinver de l'avoir ressortie de la naphtaline.


----------

